# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  American Idol: The fall of Jermaine Jones and the rise of Joshua Ledet - Christian Science Monitor

## Dream Guide Team

Christian Science Monitor*American Idol: The fall of Jermaine Jones and the rise of Joshua Ledet**Christian Science Monitor*Jermaine didn't offer much in the way of emotion or explanation; aside from admitting to hiding the truth because he didn't want to be judged (and a far less *lucid* explanation about the charges stemming from violence). Jermaine left the show quietly.**

----------

